# List Of Pigeon Clubs In The Philippines Year 2011



## APF_LOFT

LIST OF PIGEON CLUBS IN THE PHILIPPINES YEAR 2011


ACRPA - Angeles City Racing Pigeon Association
ACRPC - Angeles City Racing Pigeon Club
AHPC – Aparri Homing Pigeon Club
APC - Asian Pigeon Club of the Philippines
AFPC - Adriano Fajardo Pigeon Club
AHPA - Abucay Homing Pigeon Association
BAGWIS - Batangas Golden Wing Society
BBRPC - Baguio-Benguet Racing Pigeon Club
BHPA - Bataan Homing PigeonAssociation
BFA - Bataan Fanciers Association
BPSC - Batangas Pigeon Sports Club
BRPU - Batangas Racing Pigeon Union
BRPC - Binangonan Racing Pigeon Club
BLRPG - Baybay Leyte Racing Pigeon Group 
BBRPA - Birds Bulacan Racing Pigeon Association
BFRPC - Bulacan Fancier Racing Pigeon Club 
BBPA / SUPRA - Bulacan Federation
BFRC - Bulacan Fancier Racing Club
BSRPC - Bagong Silang Racing Pigeon Club 
CHPO - Cavite Homing Pigeon Organization 
CRPA - Cavite Racing Pigeon Association
CRPC - Cavite Racing Pigeon Club 
CRPS - Cavite Racing Pigeon Society 
CHPC - Cainta Homing Pigeon Club 
CSFRC - City of San Fernando Racing Club 
DDPC - Dagat-Dagatan Pigeon Club 
EPFC - Eastern Pigeon Fanciers Club 
FRPA - Fernandino Racing Club Association 
GCPC - Gapan City Pigeon Club, Inc. 
GWRPA - Golden Wings Racing Pigeon Association - Meycauayan ,Bulacan
GFRPC - Gruppo Filipino Racing Pigeon Club - 
GTPFA - Gagalangin Tondo Pigeon Flyers Association 
IRPA - Ilocandia Racing Pigeon Association Ilocos Norte
JFC - Jaen Flyers Club 
KAPI - Kalapati Association of the Philippines 
KRPC - Kawit Racing Pigeon Club 
KRPF - Kingcock Racing Pigeon Federation 
LRPC - Laguna Racing Pigeon Club 
LRPS - Luzon Racing Pigeon Society 
MRPC - Mabuhay Racing Pigeon Club 
MVPA - Mabuhay Valenzuela Pigeon Association Inc. 
MPRC - Malibay Pigeon Racers Club 
MRPI - Manila Racing Pigeon Inc
MPFC - Manresa Pigeon Fancier Club – Quezon City 
MCRPA - Metro Cebu Racing Pigeon Association - Cebu
MMFC - Metro Manila Fanciers Club 
MPFA - Metropolitan Pigeon Fanciers Association 
MRPC - Mindoro Racing Pigeon Club 
NFPF - National Federation of Pigeon Fancier 
NPC - National Pigeon Club 
NPRPC - Northern Philippine Racing Pigeon Club Incorporated
NERPC - Nueva Ecija Racing Pigeon Club 
NEPFA - Nueva Ecija Pigeon Flyers Association 
ORPU - Olongapo Racing pigeon Union 
PFC / MPFC - Manresa Pigeon Fancier Club – Quezon City 
PFC - Pilipinas Federacion Colombophile
PFU - Philippine Flyers Union - Laguna
PHA - Philippine Homing Pigeon Association Incorporated
PHC - Philippine Homing Club 
PFP - Pigeon Fanciers of the Philippines
PGM - PigeoN GoinG on a MissioN 
PH-OLR - Philippine Mount Sea One Loft Race
PHPC - Pangasinan Homing PigeonClub 
PPBC - Philippine Pigeon Breeders Club 
PRCNE - Pigeon Racing Club of Nueva Ecija 
PRFAC - Pigeon Racing Federation of Angeles City 
PPFC - Pasay Pigeon Fanciers Combine 
PPRA - Philippine Pigeon Racing Association - Calamba ,Laguna
PPRC - Pampanga Pigeon Racing Club 
PRPI - Pampanga Racing Pigeon Inc 
PPSC - Pasay Pigeon Sports Club 
PRPC - Porac Racing Pigeon Club 
PRPU - Philippine Racing Pigeon Union
PSA - Pigeon Sports Association 
PSU - Pigeon Sports Unlimited 
PBRPC - Pilar Bataan Racing Pigeon Club 
PRPC - Porac Racing Pigeon Club 
QRPC - Quezon City Racing Pigeon Club 
QCPF - Quezon City Pigeon Fanciers 
RPCA - Racing Pigeon Center for Asia Inc. 
RPA - Racing Pigeon Association 
RP COMBINE - RP Combine Race 
RSPC - Rizal Sprint Pigeon Club 
SFRPC - San Fernando Racing Pigeon Club 
SRPC - Santolan Racing Pigeon Club
SMPC - Santa Maria Pigeon Club 
SUPRA - Sta. Maria Unified Pigeon Racing Association 
SRNEPA - Santa Rosa Nueva Ecija Pigeon Association 
SLFU - Southern Luzon Flyers Union 
SLHPA - Southern Luzon Homing Pigeon Association
SRPS - Southern Racing Pigeon Society 
STPC - Northern Cagayan
TRPC - Tarlac City Racing Pigeon Club
THPC - Talavera Homing Pigeon Club
TFC - Talavera Fanciers Club 
UBSRP - United Bagong Silang Racing Pigeon Incorporated
UCPC - United Caloocan Pigeon Club 
UMFC - United Metropolitan Fanciers Club 
UPFC - United Pampanga Fanciers Club 
UPRA - United Pigeon Racing Association 
UPS - United Pigeon Society 
UPSO - United Pigeon Sportsmen of Olongapo 
URPC - United Rizal Pigeon Club 
VPRA - Vigan Racing Pigeon Association
ZPRS - Zambales Pigeon Racing Society


----------



## toilco

How come you forgot our club? LURPC (La Union Racing Pigeon Club)


----------



## APF_LOFT

toilco said:


> How come you forgot our club? LURPC (La Union Racing Pigeon Club)


do you know the meaning of the club PRPF?


----------



## sidloft

how to make a racing pigeon club here in the philippines? Where from Albay


----------



## jtronics

thanks for the information..


----------



## LURPC

Philippine Racing Pigeon Federation (PRPF)
United La Union Association of Pigeon Fanciers (ULAPF)


----------



## LURPC

you can find many Philippine clubs here
www.yonapro.com


----------



## [email protected]

LURPC said:


> you can find many Philippine clubs here
> www.yonapro.com


how many days before egg of pigeon has hatch


----------



## GrizzleMan

17 to 18 days to hatch.

You have alot of clubs in the philippines wow........


----------

